# Bent plow blade repair



## gardnerll (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi all I have had an issue with my plow blade not being level when angled right the right side of the blade is off the ground about 1.5".

When angled the other way everything is fine. At the end of the season last year my cutting edge was worn hard on the ends it made for an inconvenient year trying to plow one direction if I could help it.

So I am in the process of rebuilding my meyers c-8 plow and thought I would get some opinions on this. If you look in the pics the left side of the blade is off the ground about a 3/4 inch do you think if I straighten this it will solve my problem? Is it worth my time trying to straighten this or is this more work than its worth?
Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

you need to adjust your plow mount height or use the lower mounting holes if you are not already. The truck side of the aframe is to high, probably trips easier too.


----------



## gardnerll (Jul 7, 2014)

I am actually on the lowest holes the frame will allow for. Do you think this is the problem rather than the blade?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

How is the wear on the cutting edge?

Even or are both ends worn differently?

Depending on answer, it could be a bent or tweet a frame or combo on height


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Meyers had that face lift program, new style mole board and frame. How are the pivot boxes, trip, and a frame?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2037005 said:


> How is the wear on the cutting edge?
> 
> Even or are both ends worn differently?
> 
> Depending on answer, it could be a bent or tweet a frame or combo on height


Pat, take a look at his pics, they will tell the story.
i
hint, it has nothing to do whit the height of his mount.

I believe the technical term is" tweaked"

OP why would it cost a lot?
go low tech or dont sweet it.


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

I have seen them do this way the a-frame gets bent. Lay the frame on the ground removed from the plow and see if it rocks (then its bent)


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Check those "ribs" for cracked welds. Looks like the bend starts by that 2nd cutting edge bolt right be that rib.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I wouldn't even be worried about a little bend like that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2037027 said:


> Pat, take a look at his pics, they will tell the story.
> i
> hint, it has nothing to do whit the height of his mount.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree, a good pic of the edge would tell the story.

He says both ends a worn, that's got me thinking on height....

I'm betting whatever bent the frog, bent the A

Of course I'm assuming the mount is level and plumb.....what kind of oil is used?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2037077 said:


> I tend to agree, a good pic of the edge would tell the story.
> 
> He says both ends a worn, that's got me thinking on height....
> 
> ...


Ok I see what your saying,
humm ,maybe he could adjust the air pressure in his tires to compensate. IE. run one over inflated and the other under inflated.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I run 75 front, 70 rear and 0w-40 semi synthetic.....clean scrape


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

gardnerll;2037004 said:


> I am actually on the lowest holes the frame will allow for. Do you think this is the problem rather than the blade?


pin centers should be no higher then 10.5 inches, 9.5 is better. The aframe should be level when attached to the truck WITH PLOW BALLAST on board.


----------



## gardnerll (Jul 7, 2014)

This is the cutting edge this is after half a season of use it measures from the left edge (4") middle (5") and right edge (4.5") give or take a 16th.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

A- frame is twisted.


----------



## gardnerll (Jul 7, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2037237 said:


> A- frame is twisted.


Great exactly the kind of thing I didn't want to replace prices for this seem to be all over......

Thanks for taking the time to look!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

the a frame is twisted?

the corner of the blade is bent from hitting something.

I bet there is enough slop in the center pin to make up for and "twist" in said a-frame.
To know if the a-frame is twisted we will have to see it off of the truck and on a level serface or you can use a straight edge or a string
.

as for the smile cutting edge that is from incorrect pushbeam height.

you have more that one issue.

but by your pics the plow "momdboard" is bent.


----------

